# Questions on Admiral!!



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am getting ready to go through this Admiral and still don't think I have a good date on it. I thought pull the crank and check for a date, Bingo it's a 34 or at least the crank is. However it has a New Departure Model A rear and a Model S.M. front which does not line up with 34 as far as I know. Another question is frame and fork features or maybe the serial number might be help. First question I have is about the fork. The fork struts are permanently attached to the fork dropouts and are painted to match the fork. I would have thought by 34 this would have been different. I have also posted a picture of the serial number.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 2, 2013)

Anyone? Just hoping for some other theories or ideas on dating this beast.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 4, 2013)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Anyone? Just hoping for some other theories or ideas on dating this beast.




Check with C.A.B.E. member RatFink1962.

He posted  info on his Schwinn Admiral in 2011.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 4, 2013)

No dating info but man, those colors are great


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

alw said:


> No dating info but man, those colors are great



This is a 36 with same colors
View attachment 103371


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool, I'll check out ratfinks post. I really like that 36 not a common color combo.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 4, 2013)

*36 Admiral*



fatbar said:


> This is a 36 with same colors
> View attachment 103371







The top tube on your 36 has a slight curve . I thought it was a cycleplane by Schwinn but that frame has the lower tube with
a slight curve. Yours is straight. I'm not saying it's not an Admiral....I just haven't seen one like that before. 

That is a unique frame !  Nice


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

2jakes said:


> The top tube on your 36 has a slight curve . I thought it was a cycleplane by Schwinn but that frame has the lower tube with
> a slight curve. Yours is straight. I'm not saying it's not an Admiral....I just haven't seen one like that before.
> 
> That is a unique frame !  Nice




I think your bike is a 20s something motorbike b9 .. Cranks been switched at birth


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 4, 2013)

*early*



fatbar said:


> I think your bike is a 20s something motorbike b9 .. Cranks been switched at birth




2 different bikes the red and green on is a 36 motorbike (Schwinn) the other looks to be early 30's/20's admiral both great color combos


----------



## Waterland (Jul 4, 2013)

The SM hub puts it earlier than '34, 1927 was the first year of the SM as well as the Model C rear hub, so it's more likely that this is a 1927-ish model and they were still fitting Model A hubs in the rims to use up old stock, or it could be that one of the hubs or wheels was switched at some time.  The styling is much more in line with a mid-20's bicycle than a mid-30's bicycle.  Serial number also points to mid-20's, I have a 1927 girl's Schwinn with serial number starting 382xxx, it also has a similar color scheme, (maroon with green darts).


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 5, 2013)

Waterland said:


> The SM hub puts it earlier than '34, 1927 was the first year of the SM as well as the Model C rear hub, so it's more likely that this is a 1927-ish model and they were still fitting Model A hubs in the rims to use up old stock, or it could be that one of the hubs or wheels was switched at some time.  The styling is much more in line with a mid-20's bicycle than a mid-30's bicycle.  Serial number also points to mid-20's, I have a 1927 girl's Schwinn with serial number starting 382xxx, it also has a similar color scheme, (maroon with green darts).




Sounds very reasonable and kinda what I was leaning towards. It is also the direction I have taken the build and will post some pics tonight. It's almost done.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok she is all done and rides super nice! I ended up using a SM front and a model C rear with new rims, tires and spokes. I was going to attempt to paint the rims to match the bike but decided for now to leave them alone and go with kinda of a hot rod look.


----------



## chitown (Jul 6, 2013)

*Nice ride!*

That is one fine looking ride. Nice job!


I'd say 20's with crank set put on later. By '34 I think the truss rods were separate from the forks.

My odd color Schwinn with maroon and green. Serial #478515 














Fellow caber from across the pond has one similar to mine with close serial # (483684) suspected 1932 model.

http://oldbike.wordpress.com/1917-schwinn-the-world-motor-bike-model-1760/


----------

